# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  عندي مشكلة في وزني

## dalia12

هاااااي دكتور
انا عندي مشكلة انا عمري 13 او وزني 70 او طولي 160 شو اعمل عشان اخس و انا بدات امارس اليوكا كل يوم اعمل ايه

----------


## د.عادل

> هاااااي دكتور
> انا عندي مشكلة انا عمري 13 او وزني 70 او طولي 160 شو اعمل عشان اخس و انا بدات امارس اليوكا كل يوم اعمل ايه


هاى داليا
لا تأكلي بين الوجبات ، اكثري من اكل الخضروات والفواكة وابتعدي عن النشويات وعن المشروبات الغازية، اكثر من مترين  :1:  
اليوجا تمارين استرخاء وليست تمارين رياضية، فعليكي ممارسة تمارين رياضية كنط الحبل وخلافه.
لا تقلقي ابنتي العزيزة بالنسبة لطولك جسمك متناسق، فقط حافظي على رشاقتك بعدم الإفراط في الاكل الجاهز.

اهلا بكي في المنتدى.

----------


## dalia12

شكراااا كتيييير

----------


## د.عادل

> شكراااا كتيييير


شكراً لتواصلك معنا وفي انتظارك دائماً.

----------


## ناصر فؤاد

عليكى بالتلبينة وهى شعير مطحون منخول 1 كوب منها على 6 كوب ماء 10 دقائق على النار تشرب ومنها بالعسل

----------

